# Which blood tests?



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm 99.9% sure I'm about to get another BFN this month and am going to ask the GP to do some bloods for me to check my hormone levels... I need pointers as to which ones should be requested and when in my cycle.... Any answers greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance,

Rach and Julie x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Day 2-4 of cycle - FSH, LH, oestradiol and prolactin

Day 21 - progesterone - checks you have ovulated

Hope that helps!  x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks pinktink,


Will book myself in for Monday.


Rach x


----------

